# What does enter your search term mean



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2021)

In the last 2 weeks, a rectangle with the words enter your search term written in it.,and if I tap on it nothing happens. I have no idea where it came from, what it's for and how do I get it off my computer. I checked my apps and it isn't there. Does anyone have any advice about it?


----------



## Devi (Sep 19, 2021)

Where does this rectangle appear? Meaning, what page are you on when it happens?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> In the last 2 weeks, a rectangle with the words enter your search term written in it.,and if I tap on it nothing happens. I have no idea where it came from, what it's for and how do I get it off my computer. I checked my apps and it isn't there. Does anyone have any advice about it?


well 'enter your search term' means exactly that... a question for example that you might want to ask a search engine like google...

Where is this happening sassy > on this forum, ..what are you using , a phone, Ipad , laptop, desktop ?... if it's happening on the forum is it on all the threads ? ..or where is it specifically happening where it shouldn't be ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well 'enter your search term' means exactly that... a question for example that you might want to ask a search engine like google...
> 
> Where is this happening sassy > on this forum, ..what are you using , a phone, Ipad , laptop, desktop ?... if it's happening on the forum is it on all the threads ? ..or where is it specifically happening where it shouldn't be ?


I'm using a laptop and it's on every place I enter.


----------



## Devi (Sep 19, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I'm using a laptop and it's on every place I enter.


Okay. So, that's every website you go to?

Do you use an antivirus program, and have you tried scanning for malware?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

I am certainly no genius when it comes to computers, but have you tried going to that tiny icon in the very bottom left of the screen (the Microsoft icon) and tapping it and then clicking on the circle icon that appears and then clicking on "restart" ?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

When that happens to me, I just click on someplace(anyplace)
 near the top of the screen , _in a blank area_, and that alert message goes away.

There is no reason for restarting your entire device, which would take lots of time, and delay you, every time it happens.

WHY it happens as often as it sometimes does, I do not know!


----------



## caroln (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm assuming you have Windows10. Try turning off Cortana.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

@caroln  or anyone who might know.....

Are there any essential tasks that Cortana does, 
that would be unavailable if we disable it?


----------



## caroln (Sep 21, 2021)

No one I know uses Cortana and I believe they are phasing it out due to it's unpopularity.  It is used primarily for voice commands and as a search option.  Disabling Cortana can be a little complex.  You might want a computer guru to do it for you.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you, @caroln


----------



## Devi (Sep 23, 2021)

So, @Sassycakes -- is this little box still happening?


----------



## JamesSterling (Dec 27, 2021)

Devi said:


> So, @Sassycakes -- is this little box still happening?
> [/QUOTE i just got my laptop this christmas and it popped up for me


----------



## rgp (Dec 28, 2021)

Advice ? No, but I did have the same thing for about a month ........ it just disappeared in the last day or so ?


----------



## Victor (Jan 16, 2022)

What happens when you type a subject in the rectangle? You should get a list of results websites to read. It should not be a problem. Enter a word like weather and see.  I doubt you can delete the box


----------



## rectime (Jan 25, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I'm using a laptop and it's on every place I enter.


I'm having the same issue, it resides in the top middle of my screen. I won't do anything or go anywhere


----------



## spectratg (Jan 25, 2022)

For what it's worth department, one of my lessons learned in life (computers, cell phones, televisions, cars, relationships) is that *sometimes *re-boot works when all else fails, that is, turn your laptop off, wait a short period of time, and then re-start.


----------



## David777 (Jan 25, 2022)

Have seen that too recently with Google.  When a browser window opens in Google expecting a Search, it may refuse to be ignored.   This is another "feature" smartphone advocates have inconsiderately pushed onto desktops and laptops instead of as it used to be separating the Address URL bar and the actual Search field. 

On a windows laptop, open the task manager with <Ctrl><Alt><Delete> then start with closing your browser with "End Task" that you may reopen later.  Then if still there, close any other Apps you opened.  Whatever closes the window is at fault.  If still there Restart your laptop.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 25, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> In the last 2 weeks, a rectangle with the words enter your search term written in it.,and if I tap on it nothing happens. I have no idea where it came from, what it's for and how do I get it off my computer. I checked my apps and it isn't there. Does anyone have any advice about it?


I've seen those, appear to be some kind of advertising lure...


----------

